# Zero on Immigration



## surajsivadasan (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi friends
After several research on consultancies for immigration i came to conclusion that its always better to do it myself rather than a money starved consultant,but i have zero knowledge on paper work hope the successful expats would help me.

*about myself*
An indian nationality
Bachelors in Electrical and Electronic Engineering(2010)
4 years of experience
Single/not married

i have offer from a reputed company in kuwait and would be moving by September last.

i am yet to take IELTS test planning to take in kuwait.

*request:*
Please list me the step by step procedures to apply for FSW from kuwait , if it was already listed in some other thread please provide me the link in this thread.

should i wait for express entry or to go for FSW

Thanks in advance expecting dashing replies.:canada:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

surajsivadasan said:


> Hi friends
> After several research on consultancies for immigration i came to conclusion that its always better to do it myself rather than a money starved consultant,but i have zero knowledge on paper work hope the successful expats would help me.
> 
> *about myself*
> ...


Refer CIC website 
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------

